# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Deze voeding verzacht de symptomen van fibromyalgie

## FRANCOIS580

http://www.leefnugezonder.be/deze-vo...n-fibromyalgieDeze voeding verzacht de symptomen van fibromyalgie

*Steeds meer patiënten lijden aan fibromyalgie. Is fibromyalgie een ingebeelde ziekte of een ernstige aandoening die de levenskwaliteit tot een strikt minimum beperkt? Dat is alvast dé vroeg die velen zich stellen, zelfs een kleine minderheid wetenschappers. Toch is het een grote minderheid die ervan overtuigd is dat fibromyalgie tussen de oren zit. Vast staat wel dat een aangepaste voeding een belangrijk wapen is om fibromyalgie te behandelen. Zon gezonde voeding is echter slechts één schakel in de aanpak van fibromyalgie. Wat zijn dan de principes van zon aangepast dieet en wat mogen zij die met fibro te kampen hebben wel en niet eten?*

Voor vele fibromyalgie patiënten zijn de reacties van onbegrip minstens even erg als de gevolgen van de ziekte zelf. Patiënten met fibromyalgie zien er immers helemaal niet ziek uit. Maar spijtig genoeg is fibromyalgie écht. Het is een chronische aandoening van de bindweefsel en spieren en is bijzonder pijnlijk. Het is echter géén stoornis van je bewegingsapparaat zoals zovelen dus ten onrechte beweren. Het is wél een biochemische stoornis met een nadelige invloed op je ganse lichaam. Je hebt géén fibro in je nek of je benen alleen. Je spieren en bindweefsels maken deel uit van je weken delen. Daarom spreekt men dikwijls van weke- delen reuma. Naast pijnlijke spieren heeft deze ziekte ook nog heel wat andere vervelende symptomen tot gevolg gaande van spierstijfheid, ernstige slaapstoornissen, en hoofdpijn maar even goed ernstige spijsverterings- en darmproblemen. Typisch voor deze ziekte is een verhoogde drukpijngevoeligheid op welbepaalde plaatsen, de zogenaamde tenderpoints. Deze drukpijn is oorzaak van verhoogde spanningen. De échte oorzaak van fibromyalgie werd nog altijd niet achterhaald.

Mogelijke oorzaken van fibromyalgie zijn: een ontregeling van het immuunsysteem, een verandering in de structuur van het bind- en spierweefsel, een gebrek aan zuurstof in de spieren, een gestoord metabolisme of stofwisseling, gebrekkig functionerende bloedvaten en zenuwstelstel. Hét probleem bij de diagnose is ongetwijfeld dat zelfs bij röntgen- en bloedonderzoek niet de minste afwijking wordt vastgesteld. Fibromyalgie treft vooral het  zwakke geslacht, ruim negentig procent van al diegenen die lijden aan deze aandoening zijn vrouwen tussen de 35 en 60 jaar. Fibromyalgie kan echter iedereen treffen. De ziekte is niet leeftijdsgebonden en komt zowel voor bij kinderen als bij zestigplussers. De symptomen van fibro verschillen van persoon tot persoon. Sommigen lijden constant hevige pijn, anderen veel minder en kunnen hun dagelijkse activiteiten gewoon verder zetten. Helemaal pijnvrij is echter niemand.

*Symptomen van fibromyalgie:.../...* 


Lees verder

----------

